# RecipeDB - Good Elf Pale Ale



## a1149913 (1/6/12)

Good Elf Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Based on the little brewing companies wicked elf pale ale.TF pale crystal = Bairds pale crystal. EBC = 19.1. 5.4% alcohol. 54C protein rest for 15 mins. Mashed at 68 for 60 mins.60 min boil.19C fermentation. Turned out a little dark. Try removing the dark crystal   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5 kg BB Ale Malt    0.34 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.29 kg TF Pale Crystal    0.07 kg Bairds Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    14 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     100 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 36.5 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 18 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

